# Time to Vote, June POTM



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

same rules as usual folks, one vote per member and no voting for your own photo, good luck all ;D
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,23666.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..bump


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Extremely difficult choice, as usual!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Poll closes tomorrow. Get your vote in!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done Eddiemoto for winning June's comp, and thanks to all that entered and voted


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Fantastic shot, Eddie!


----------

